# is possible she pregnant?



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

Got her from a pet store . They said the little sweety wasn't in a cage with any man but starting to doubt it she was at least 5 or 6 weeks when we got her now she's huge tonight is the pictures I took and she's getting huge by the hour.any help is help.


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

Any help would be great. Never had a rat pregnant when buying them.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's always possible, you can't really know for sure what happened with the rat prior to you having it. How long ago did you purchase her from the pet store?


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

3 and some change weeks ago today


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If that time frame is correct and she seems to be ballooning then it's possible. Remove her to a tank or bin just in case.


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm just trying to guesstimate when to expect so I'm here for her. She getting big fast and I already gave her a bin filled with bedding and some paper towels and water and food. She seems really anxious I'm wondering maybe tonight don't know


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

From the information you gave, it'd be very soon if she is indeed pregnant.


----------



## enzide420 (Aug 5, 2014)

What's the possibility of her resorbing her pups at this stage?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Its always a possibility she will abort but I am not sure she would reabsorb them. Probably purge them out by birthing them. I am no expert so maybe someone else can answer this. Gestation is like 19-23 days so if it was 3 weeks that 21 days. She should pop any minute or not at all...If she does reabsorb them than her belly will disappear pretty fast.


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

I didn't think most of the pictures looked that abnormal in comparison to my rats but I thought your 4th picture did look pretty enormous of a belly so she very well could be pregnant cuz if the pet store sells both sexes sometimes they aren't very good at separating them. My store only sold boys so there wasn't really a chance of that happening I guess unless the breeder literally sent them a girl by accident but that would be pretty impossible cuz they have balls by the time my store sold them to me. But anyways at the age you bought yours the boys would not have balls showing yet and there couldve been a boy in that got your girl pregnant and they are just denying the possibility of it. What do you mean though by reabsorbing the babies? I understand aborting but I don't know what it means to reabsorb them? I'm sure she will have the babies within the next few days otherwise she probably isn't pregnant.


----------

